# Hello from Oregon



## TMD4 (Aug 21, 2008)

I hope this one posts, I am new to this forum internet blog stuff - I am a middle school science teacher and I love mantids. I am trying to find some as classroom mascots/pets. I am leaning toward the Giant Asian, but the dead leaf looks so amazing. I have raised European, and Chinese mantids - man they eat A LOT of insects. Well if this try posts maybe i will meet some new people, if not i will see if i can figure out what I screwed up and try again. Drop me a quick note - we can talk about mantids, or about whatever is "bugging" you == lol.


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 21, 2008)

:lol: Hello Science teacher, glad to see u here, welcome from OHIO! Yea its about time you get used to the internet, it and al gore are not going away soon! :lol:


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome to tha forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello,

I'm in Oregon and I'm starting a bug club (just S. of Portland). PM me if you're interested (or anybody else is in the Pacific NW).

and Welcome!


----------

